# Router Table Re-do



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*What I've been using*

Dang, I have parts 1 and 2 reversed in the blog. Sorry, but this was my first time trying to use the blog.

I've been cleaning, reorganizing and rearranging my shop lately. The latest task has been to update my router table. I thought I'd start this blog with what I've been using. This was built approximately 9 years ago and has served reasonably well.










I had acquired several metal cabinets from a copy machine company and started with one of those. I mounted it on a mobile tool base. Then a plywood cabinet was built on it. The fence I used most of the time was my JoinTech Clincher fence that also sees double duty on my table saw. It was a pain moving it back and forth all the time.










The top could be lifted at the front for access to the router.










While this was an improvement over my previous table it was inconvenient for bit changes and bit height adjustment. Even with the Porter Cable plunge router I had to open the top to unlock/lock the clamp each time I adjusted the bit.










Dust collection however was excellent. I had a 4" hose at the bottom left side of the box and could also route a 2" hose to either end of the Join Tech fence.

So…it was time for an upgrade. I moved the Join Tech fence to the table saw (permanently I hope) and started looking at ideas for a fence, router lift and table top. There's plenty to look at here on LumberJocks.  I've also been making a concerted effort to use wood from my scrap pile for my latest projects and decided the next step would be the fence - made out of mdf.

Stay tuned….


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*The Fence*

This was supposed to be part #2 but it's #1. See #2 for the back story on my router table.

The first improvement to my router table was the fence. I have a bunch of mdf that's been in the shop for years so that's what I used. I know, not the best material for a project like this. But, my fence was a hodgepodge of ideas and I built it with no plans and just guessed at the measurements. IF it doesn't hold up at least I'll have a better idea of what I'd like next time. Here's what it looks like:










It has a split face which will be used for zero clearance cuts and will be replaceable. A t-track was installed just above the sliding fences.










Dust collection is important to me so I'm using a 4" hose to the left end of the fence, which has a 4×4 opening all the way through it. The existing 4" hose into the box can still be used.

I plan to experiment with various methods of closing the right end for optimum dust collection at the bit. I may end up with something adjustable here that can be changed to suit the job at hand.










The fence has a micro adjustment via a 1/4×20 threaded rod on the back with a crank handle. Just loosening the knob in middle allows for the fine adjustments. Coarse adjustments are made by loosing a knob on each end of the base and sliding the whole base.










Using the fence will tell me if it's what I was looking for. If not, I'll just build another one. 

Full resolution pictures may be seen at: Photobuckethttp://

Next up is the router lift. I've purchased John Heisz's plans for this from ibuildit.ca.

Stay tuned…


----------



## John_G (Jan 12, 2011)

HuckD said:


> *The Fence*
> 
> This was supposed to be part #2 but it's #1. See #2 for the back story on my router table.
> 
> ...


The fence looks great, i love the micro adjustments. i can't imagine it not working out for you, i'd say the weakest link was the MDF. Use it for awhile and if it works well you can always make a nice hardwood one. Nice work


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

HuckD said:


> *The Fence*
> 
> This was supposed to be part #2 but it's #1. See #2 for the back story on my router table.
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*The Router Lift*

The router lift is finished. I used plans from John Heisz and they are just superb. The plans include detail drawings with dimensions for each part, good explanations for the assembly and a Sketchup file that allows you to explore the design and see how everything works together. The completed lift works *very *smoothly - I can't wait to put it to use.

First, some pictures of the lift before installation. It's just sitting on top of my current router table.




























Here are pictures after installation. I have not screwed the lift to the supports yet.














































The only changes of note that I made from the plans were to reverse the middle piece with the angled slot in it so that turning the crank clockwise would raise the bit - this matches what I'm used to with my table saw. I also imbedded an 3/8" nut inside two pieces of oak and omitted the t-nut the plans call for. Should have made a picture of this but, sorry, I didn't. I just used a chisel to carve out the shape of the nut in one piece, glued it in with some thick ca glue, then glued the other piece of oak on.  I think it'll be there for a while.

I still have to make a new table top. Once that's done I'll verify that the bit is properly aligned and screw the lift to the supports. The router is new and will be dedicated to the table. No more removing my Porter Cable plunge router whenever I need do work off the table. The new one was purchased from Harbor Freight using one of their % off coupons and it looks good…very good considering the price - $37.50 plus freight.

Next up will be the new table top. I'm getting anxious to complete this project but the construction of a new 12×16 storage shed next Monday may get in the way.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

HuckD said:


> *The Router Lift*
> 
> The router lift is finished. I used plans from John Heisz and they are just superb. The plans include detail drawings with dimensions for each part, good explanations for the assembly and a Sketchup file that allows you to explore the design and see how everything works together. The completed lift works *very *smoothly - I can't wait to put it to use.
> 
> ...


Great job with the router lift build Huck they are such time savers. I am looking forward to seeing this project completed with the new table.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

HuckD said:


> *The Router Lift*
> 
> The router lift is finished. I used plans from John Heisz and they are just superb. The plans include detail drawings with dimensions for each part, good explanations for the assembly and a Sketchup file that allows you to explore the design and see how everything works together. The completed lift works *very *smoothly - I can't wait to put it to use.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee. I've tried several times to talk myself into buying a router lift but they were just too expensive. Now I have one for the price of the plans, a bearing, a piece of threaded rod, and some scraps of wood - < $20.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

*The Table Top*

Well, the rain today halted construction of my storage shed so I had time in the shop to make the top for the router table.

It couldn't be much simpler: two thicknesses of 1/2" plywood. They were cut larger than the cabinet base so that I have room to clamp around the edge. I rough cut a rectangular hole in one piece. Then I pinned 4 pieces of scrap to the top around the hole to make a pattern, then used a handheld router with a guide bushing finish cut the rectangle. After gluing and pinning the two plywood sheets together it was simple to rough cut the rectangle in the bottom piece about 3/8" in from the upper piece. Then it was finished using a larger guide bushing which left about a 1/4' lip so that I can make replaceable 4×5" throat plates. The corners were just rounded off on my shop built disc sander.

I mounted 4 t-nuts in the rear of the top to allow the fence to be mounted in two locations.

The top was then mounted on hinges at the back to allow access to the router when ever that's necessary.

Surprisingly, a 6" long piece of straight drill rod mounted in the router proved that it was properly aligned with the top. What a pleasant surprise considering how cobbled together this thing is.

The Harbor Freight router seems to be fine - it certainly worked satisfactorily today. I'm not thrilled with the 1/4" and 3/8" adapters that come with it instead of collets, but most of the bits I use are 1/2" anyway.

All that'e left is to make a couple of stop blocks and feather boards. The t-slot in the fence is too high to use my old ones.

I made some test slots in plywood this afternoon and am very pleased with the results of this whole project. The fence works great. The router lift is *fantastic *(thanks John Heisz). And the top is more than adequate for me. Changing the bit from the top of the table is awesome!

Here are some pics:























































Not bad considering it was all made from scraps.

Now to decide on my next project.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

HuckD said:


> *The Table Top*
> 
> Well, the rain today halted construction of my storage shed so I had time in the shop to make the top for the router table.
> 
> ...


Nice looking build Huck. I am sure you are going to like the convenience of having that lift.


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

HuckD said:


> *The Table Top*
> 
> Well, the rain today halted construction of my storage shed so I had time in the shop to make the top for the router table.
> 
> ...


Excellent! That's a gorgeous build for a router table.

I just bought the lift plans today.


----------

